
Natural Language Does Not Emerge ‘Naturally’ in Multi-Agent Dialog - denzil_correa
https://research.fb.com/publications/natural-language-does-not-emerge-naturally-in-multi-agent-dialog/
======
PaulHoule
It's a deceptive title and I think an oversold result.

They try many models that are obviously not going to work because the meaning
of symbol A at time 1 is not related to the meaning of symbol B at time 2. If
you have no temporal coherence, too big of a vocabulary, of course you will
get nothing that looks like a language.

